# SA 31/3 Not tuna again



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Shep and I went for an early look this morning and came home with a full load of SBT .The tunas have been avoiding shep of late but he made up for it today with a couple of twenty pounders.
Back on the beach by 10. Top session.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, cracking session. Well done, again.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Well Done Gents.

Absolute Beauties!!!!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Well, looks like I'll have to come back in January _and_ March 
Hope you can maintain your 1 a month average for 2014 Shep


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Lovin the tuna reports from you guys, awesome again.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Bloody awesome stuff


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a problem to have. I think the smile says it all!
Cheers guys
Bob


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

Well done for putting in the effort and getting some great fish!

Astral charts show Fish and Weather gods are now in alignment. :shock:

Now you are making it look too easy.

Peter


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats, nice morning's work.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Great outing with great results


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

nice one lads. A very good day indeed. What reels are you using on BFT?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Another wonderful day Russell - you've really got em sussed. Congratulations.  
What prompted you to head south ? Not too many trailer boats around there I would have thought.
And how do you rate catching the SBTs compared to the Kingies you got a couple seasons back in American River - more of challenge - kingies or SBT ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Another top day. I just saw this with Bruus (Daniel), then read your report.....






Tell me, do you have a SS on all the time?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Bluefin bastards. I hope you hook an 80kg and your arms fall off.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Daveyak said:


> Great stuff! Good to see some good fish being caught in southern waters.
> 
> Are there many carp around when the carp are there? When I've caught SBT around here they are usually in amongst the big carp that are along this coast at the moment. I went out Friday & got towed around by a carp carp but didn't find any carp. I've only once, in recent years, seen a school of carp busting up out in the Sound (when I was ashore at work, argh!). I've found small schools of stripey carp (they follow warm currents around from west coast) when in the kayak but have only pulled the odd SBT from amongst carp schools.
> 
> ...


----------

